# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  حركات لأثارة إعجاب حبيبك

## دلوعة القمر

*هاي لكل الأعضــــاء ..

هيدا موضوع مش ملطوش من بنات افكاري لصبايا المنتدى

ويتحدث عن كيفية ان ترمي بشباكك على الحبيب الذي تحبين ..


واليكي هذه الحركـــات المبتكرة :


- الخطوة الأولى..ابتسمي في وجه حبيبك بطريقة تشعرية بمرحك وخفظ ظلك 
فهندها تدخلين الى قلبة دون استئذان وتلفتين نظرة ..  

- الخطوة الثانية : أشعرية بأهتمامك لة وانة اغلى انسان لديك.. لترضين غرور الرجل فية..  

-الخطوة الثالثة : البسي مايحب من الثياب لتبهرية بأناقتك..

- الخطوة الرابعة: عندما تحسين بتعلقة بك حاولي ان تثيرية بشقاوتك و بدلالك.. 

- الخطوة الخامسة: اهتمي بتسريحة شعرك وحبذا لو كانت غرة تنزل على جبينك وترفعيها بأستمرار  

- الخطو السادسة: كوني في منتهى الرقة والذوق معة ..  

- الخطوة السابعة : لاتحاولي ان تشعرية انك اذكى او اكثر ثقافة منة بل تواضعي لة .. 

-الخطوة الثامنة : اشعرية بحنانك ورقة مشاعرك ..  

- الخطوة التاسعة: اذا ابدى لك رأيا او اقتراحا لا تقولي لة ماما اقلت او تشعرية انك بنت أمك ..

- الخطوة العاشرة: حلقي في سماوات الرومانسية وكوني ذات احاسيس عالية ..

- الخطوة الحادية عشرة: كوني قنوعة واشعرية انك تحبية لشخصيتة ولذاتة .. 

- الخطوةالثانية عشر: كوني مضيافة وأعدي لة مايحب من طعام وشراب لأن اقصر طريق لحب الرجل معدتة .. 

- الخطوة الثالثة عشرة: لاتجعلية يشك لحظة ان لديكي تجارب حب سابقة بغيرة 
(فهذة صفة تحبها المرأة بالرجل .. ويكرها الرجل في المرأة بنفس الوقت )..  

- الخطوة الرابعة عشر: استخدمي عطرا باريسيا نفاذا وميك اب جميل لتزغللي بهن عينة الزائغتين اصلا  
- الخطوة الخامسة عشر: كوني دلوعة امامة بمعنى لو ان ذبابة مرت من أمام وجهك .. 
قولي هن صحيح بيحوموا ع الحلو .. او بأن اذا رأيتي خنفساء صغيرة مسالمة اقفزي الى جوارة
واحتمي بة وقولي لة هجم علي وحش كاسر أرجوك ان تحميني ..  


انتهت التوصيات ،،،،،  


 





سيدتي الجميلة :  

اذا فعلتي هذه هذه الحركات او الخطوات .. 
تأكدي انة حبيبك لن يفلت من بين براثنكي أبدا .. سيدتي ..  

طبعا انتن يامعشر النساء لستن محتاجات لهذه النصائح ( فإن كيدكن لعظيم )  







تحيااااااااااتي لكن*

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلموا على الحركات*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا على الموضوع الحلووو ..

ما ننحرم من الجديد يارب ..

تسلم هالايادي ..

يعطيك العافيه..

أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لكِ  دلوعة القمر على الخطوات والحركات

----------


## نور الهدى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حركات حلوة خيتو دلوعة القمر 

الله يعطيك العافية عليها 

وعساك على القوة 

ام محمد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ...

تسلمين خيتو على هالموضوع ..

بارك الله فيك ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره دلوعه 

تسلمين على هالحركات الحلوة ...بس نخاف يهرب الرجال يقول ما ابي واحده دلع هههه(أمزح )

ربي لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## ام باسم

يسلموا على الحركات

----------


## نور حياتي

ههههههههههههه
يسلموووو

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## **جوان**

ههههههههه

يسلموا  على الحركات ولا عاد الحركه الاخيره

مشكوره اختي دلوعه القمر.

----------


## روح البراءة

*تسلمين  دلوعه*

*على الحركات*

*ولا توصي حريص*

----------


## ضوى

_مشكورة أختي حركات روعة_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكووووووورة خيوووة توصيات حلوووة ..

----------

